# My Belly



## Fat_Student_Germany (Aug 13, 2006)

my fat belly!! what do you think??


----------



## Fat_Student_Germany (Aug 13, 2006)

... and more....


----------



## German_FFA (Aug 13, 2006)

Cute, but a way too hairy and too small for me, so keep on growing :kiss2:


----------



## Garfield (Aug 13, 2006)

German_FFA said:


> ...too small for me, so keep on growing :kiss2:


You like it really big, right?


----------



## German_FFA (Aug 13, 2006)

Up to a certain limit - yeah... And I'm not into this bear style.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 13, 2006)

German_FFA said:


> Up to a certain limit - yeah...


May I ask, what's Your limit?


----------



## Big-Phil (Aug 18, 2006)

German_FFA said:


> Cute, but a way too hairy and too small for me, so keep on growing :kiss2:



How big is too big?


----------



## tankgirl (Aug 19, 2006)

Need some distance on those. Perspective's kinda weird, and, imo, closeups are okay, but there is such a thing as _too_ close- and you passed it. o.- Nice on the barely covereds... Though, I dare say, a male thong isn't _that_ expensive.
More'd be cool, but get that camera a bit more'n six inches away, eh?
Even if there's no head. Come on. That's potential hotness us FFAs are being deprived of! ^.~
(ps: don't forget: some of us _like_ our guys furry.)


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 28, 2006)

Fat_Student_Germany said:


> my fat belly!! what do you think??




*<G>...very cute..but you defenitely need some more pie MUAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Sep 28, 2006)

i agree very cute......... even thou I would like to see a face


----------



## Fat_Student_Germany (Jun 7, 2007)

new from me!!


----------



## Fat_Student_Germany (Jun 7, 2007)

maybe you like it??


----------



## lemmink (Jun 7, 2007)

Aw, you're super squishy, I love it! Cool pics!


----------



## bigbelly-love (Jun 7, 2007)

I like hairy, but agree with the "grownig"


----------



## cammy (Jun 8, 2007)

like the growth...belly hang is soooo sexy!:eat1:


----------



## Fat_Student_Germany (Jun 12, 2007)

do you like it??  what are your thoughts?? I would be glad, if you give me support!!! *gg* :eat1:


----------



## Fat_Student_Germany (Jun 12, 2007)

.... and more...from today!!!


----------



## cammy (Jun 12, 2007)

.¸¸.´¨»sweet«´¨.¸¸ .

:eat2:


----------



## rachidi54 (Jun 12, 2007)

Looks cool to me, keep growing. (i hope i'll grow faster than you.....pretty hard)


----------



## Fat_Student_Germany (Jun 21, 2007)

my new thread...
maybe you look... at 

http://chubbyparade.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18392


----------

